# Các diễn đàn khác > Quảng cáo >  Phòng vé Quốc Tế - Nha Trang

## pkd_quocte

CÔNG TY CỔ PHẦN THƯƠNG MẠI & DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ

PHÒNG VÉ QUỐC TẾ !
Địa chỉ	: số 9 Nguyễn Thiện Thuật-Nha Trang
Điện thoại	: 058 3522 733


Nhằm đem lại sự lựa chọn tốt nhất về phương tiện và chất lượng dịch vụ cho nhu cầu di chuyển cũng như tham quan du lịch của quý khách hàng - Công ty Cổ phần TM & DL Quốc Tế đưa vào hoạt động Phòng vé Quốc Tế ngay tại trung tâm thành phố Nha Trang, sát bên khách sạn Quốc Tế tại số 09 Nguyễn Thiện Thuật, Nha Trang. Phòng vé Quốc Tế đảm bảo cho Quý khách nhiều dịch vụ hoàn hảo:

Là đại lý bán vé máy bay cho hơn 30 hãng hàng không danh tiếng
trong nước và quốc tế:



» Bán vé máy bay qua điện thoại từ 08h00 đến 18h00 tất cả các ngày.
» Cung cấp phương án trọn gói cho chuyến đi:VISA–Vé Máy bay–Khách sạn.
» Bán vé taxi đưa đón tận sân bay Cam Ranh
» Luôn đảm bảo về tình trạng chỗ cho khách đi trên từng chuyến bay.
» Tư vấn các hành trình bay ngắn nhất và giá rẻ nhất.
» Giao vé đến tận nơi cho khách hàng tại Nha Trang.
Thanh toán dưới mọi hình thức ( chuyển khoản, tiền mặt,……)



Song song với việc cung cấp vé máy bay, Phòng vé Quốc Tế chuyên cung cấp các dịch vụ:
* Đặt vé tàu, vé xe.
* Đổi ngoại tệ, làm visa,..
* Cho thuê xe máy, xe du lịch, tàu, cano.
* Phục vụ các tour du lịch biển đảo, tham quan thành phố …..

PHÒNG VÉ QUỐC TẾ HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCH !

----------


## pkd_quocte

Với chủ trương kinh doanh đa ngành nghề, Công ty đã liên tục đưa vào hoạt động kinh doanh các dịch vụ khác nhau và theo kế hoạch sẽ không ngừng phát triển hình thành thêm các ngành nghề để trở thành nơi khép kín các dịch vụ, luôn đào tạo nâng cao chuyên môn cho đội ngũ cán bộ - nhân viên để đáp ứng yêu cầu ngày càng cao của hoạt động kinh doanh.
- Taxi
- Karaoke
- Nhà Hàng
- Bất động sản
- Dịch vụ khách sạn
- Du lịch lữ hành nội địa
- Tắm dược liệu, Massage
Hân hạnh phục vụ quý khách!

----------


## pkd_quocte

Website của công ty đã được nâng cấp. Các bạn có thể tìm hiểu thông tin về công ty cũng như về du lịch Nha Trang trong website nhé.
http://www.quoctehotel.com.vn/TrangC...7/Default.aspx

----------


## pkd_quocte

Các bạn có thể xem thêm hình ảnh công ty tại http://www.facebook.com/pages/C%C3%B...90777244266727

----------


## pkd_quocte

Website của công ty đã được nâng cấp. Các bạn có thể tìm hiểu thông tin về công ty cũng như về du lịch Nha Trang trong website nhé.
Các bạn có thể xem thêm hình ảnh công ty tại http://www.facebook.com/pages/C%C3%B...90777244266727

----------


## pkd_quocte

Ngoài đại lý vé - tour, Quốc Tế hân hạnh phục vụ quý khách các dịch vụ khác như: khách sạn, nhà hàng, taxi, karaoke, massage - tắm dược liệu, bất động sản.
Kính mong nhận được sự ủng hộ của quý khách!

----------

